# Fulfilment company's and there use of copywrite material how is it legal



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok so on my fb news feed I get lots of pop up ads with nothing but copywrite on all the tees. How and when will they get a hint that you don't print copywrite material. Are these places just out for the money. I get people asking me have you seen this and tag me in it. I'm like nope but did know it's fake. Like for instant this recent ad with fox, monster energy and Kawasaki. 
1 off fox is the old fox 80's 
2nd monster energy is the team sponsor so there name is always first
3rd Kawasaki 
All this is copywrite as these three company's are going to start going after these campaigns and fulfilment company's I heard.
http://busterstee.com/kawasaki?s=hanes-5250&c=Black&p=FRONT


----------

